# Wiring Help for our radio/control panel



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

When we purchased our Eura Mobil there was a kenwood radio cassette in that was useless. We suffered with it and I decided to change it.

The problem I have if anyone can help is this. After trying to sort out the wiring from the badly fitted old radio


The radio can be turned on from the hab area by anyone of 2 switches, providing the control panel is switched on (CBE).

A) When we start the engine the ignition should send a signal to the CBE control unit and this should turn out the awning light. This is not happening.

B) When we turn the radio on from the hab area, the CBE control panel lights up saying that the Engine is running!

Has anyone else had similar problems?

I am very competent with these kind of things but without a wiring diagram and no help from Eura Mobil I am struggling.

Trev


----------



## 4wheelin (Sep 17, 2007)

*radio/wiring*

hello Teemymob, 
I have just bought an 88 peugeot euramobil 560 (I Think ! ) we are totally new to MH world but I have discovered a wiring diagram amongst the documentation for the vehicle. I may be able to copy this and forward to you, and someone has replaced the original radio in mine, little strange problem with that, but thats another story.

4wheelin!


----------

